# best motor oil



## fredepeterson (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi everybody,
what is the best motor oil I can use on my Mazdaspeed protege...
i keep hearing that ams motor oil works great but I wanna know what yall have to say about good oils


----------



## DJP (Nov 17, 2017)

My wife has a 94 Miata with 1800 cc engine which may be similar. We only use fully synthetic oil and the brand makes no difference.

If you are serious about this aspect of engine maintenance find an oil analysis lab and buy a case of their sample kits. At each oil change capture enough oil for analysis and watch the wear indicators and oil life remaining. Mostly we throw away good oil by changing too early but this is  something that you can watch using oil analysis. 

It's probably more important to use premium fuel with engine cleaners included in the blend. That is better maintenance than selecting a brand of synthetic oil, in my opinion.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 17, 2017)

Viscosity, all Mazda engines and models: 5W-30 or 10W-30. 
According to Mazda, "Engine oil viscosity or thickness, has an effect on fuel economy and cold-weather operation (starting and oil flow). Low-viscosity engine oils can provide improved fuel economy and cold-weather performance. But high temperature weather conditions require higher-viscosity engine oils for satisfactory lubrication. When choosing an oil, consider the temperature range your vehicle will operate in before the next oil change." Then select the recommended viscosity from one of the above two grades. 

(I am car mechanic  )


----------



## 10K Pete (Nov 17, 2017)

deleted useless comment


----------



## Hopper (Nov 17, 2017)

Newbie's third post and it's to start an oil thread? Sheesh.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 18, 2017)

Hopper said:


> Newbie's third post and ...




I newbie..?


----------



## 10K Pete (Nov 18, 2017)

No, not you Jens. The original poster...

Pete


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 18, 2017)

10K Pete said:


> No, not you Jens. The original poster...
> 
> Pete



I misunderstand the comments about "Newbie's third post" ,.. thanks


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 18, 2017)

fredepeterson said:


> Hi everybody,
> what is the best motor oil I can use on my Mazdaspeed protege...
> i keep hearing that ams motor oil works great but I wanna know what yall have to say about good oils



fredepeterson..

Since you're new to the forum, this place is not exactly a car forum. Here we are talking about model engine and machine tools.

And you allready got the info about viscosity for your Mazda car since i am car mechanic in post #3.


----------

